# BCAA + Glutamine stops muscle breakdown....



## JoeR. (Mar 13, 2005)

I keep hearing that taking in BCAA's and Glutamine before, during, and after stops the breakdown of muscle.  I espicially notice people say this when someone asks about doing cardio first thing in the morning.  They often recommend to take in a hefty dose of BCAA's and Glutamine.  

My question is how can 4 aminos stop the breakdown of muscle for energy during a cardio session?  If your body needs more energy why would 4 aminos prevent muscle from being used?

Joe


----------



## Brolly (Mar 13, 2005)

whats BCAA?


----------



## Mudge (Mar 13, 2005)

Easily absorbed aminos/protein (like whey in water) at a moderate dose actually creates a short lived anabolic state.

BCAA Branched Chain Amino Acid, the whey I buy is about 25% BCAA.


----------



## gopro (Mar 14, 2005)

JoeR. said:
			
		

> I keep hearing that taking in BCAA's and Glutamine before, during, and after stops the breakdown of muscle.  I espicially notice people say this when someone asks about doing cardio first thing in the morning.  They often recommend to take in a hefty dose of BCAA's and Glutamine.
> 
> My question is how can 4 aminos stop the breakdown of muscle for energy during a cardio session?  If your body needs more energy why would 4 aminos prevent muscle from being used?
> 
> Joe



Especially when exercising after a night long fast, the body will pull these amino acids from muscle in order to convert them to glucose. Losing these aminos from muscle will put them in a catabolic state. Taking them before hand will keep your body from robbing your muscles of these precious aminos.


----------



## musclepump (Mar 14, 2005)

I love my BCAA's!


----------



## ChrisROCK (Mar 14, 2005)

which whey is that Mudge?


----------

